# What does the unit: MCD/M2 mean?



## jashhash (Nov 2, 2004)

I am looking on websites advertizing glow sheet brightness and find they all measure brightness in mcd/m2. Now I know what mcd means, but does anyone know what the m means in m2?

Is it MCD per square millemeter? Is it MCD per square Meter? I just dont get it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 2, 2004)

Per square meter. 1 mCd/M*2 isn't very honking bright! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## jashhash (Nov 2, 2004)

But how can super glow sheeting be that dim? Ive heard that a 1 sq ft sheet can light up a room. And a square meter is roughly 9x brighter.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 5, 2004)

jashhash,

Sorry if my reply was flippant. Conventions for units dictated "per square Meter." After thinking about it, the mCd/M*2 unit doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Lumens/M*2 yes, but Cd is a "brightness" unit. If the sheeting glows with a "brightness" of 1 mCd then a Ft*2 could emit a fair amount of light! A typical 3mm red diffused LED is rated at about 1 mCd(From the back of my Digikey catalog.) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Larry


----------

